
What Trump's Win Means for Cybersecurity - jonbaer
https://www.wired.com/2016/11/security-news-week-trumps-win-means-cybersecurity
======
coldtea
Trump's win means almost nothing in most areas, like Obama's win didn't stop
police brutality against blacks.

There are tons of private and aggregate interests at play in policy making,
and the President is just a single, and not even the most interesting,
influence point, just the one that is most visible.

~~~
hourislate
While I agree that the President is just one person, what bothers me is that I
can't ever remember having someone elected to the highest office in the nation
without any experience.

It's troubling listening to Trump talk about world affairs and other issues
without getting this sick feeling that he is completed bewildered. Then he
seems to surround himself with people who don't have clue either.

It's quite frightening and I feel like America shit the bed and now we are all
going to have to sleep in it.

I really hope it all works out because there is just so much at stake for
everyone.

~~~
coldtea
> _While I agree that the President is just one person, what bothers me is
> that I can 't ever remember having someone elected to the highest office in
> the nation without any experience._

Trump aside, experience is overrated in politics.

Fresh people get elected to major positions all the time. For the main role of
being a President, few things can prepare you. And for all the details, there
are tons of advisors etc. to help you.

Whether Clinton, Obama, Trump etc, they are all clueless to the most pressing
issues of today and especially tomorrow (with respect to climate change,
technology, jobs, etc). Heck, most are clueless even after having been
Presidents. At best, they are at the mercy of their advisors and policy
influencers, and the best we can hope is that they have good intentions.

I also think it's best to have a wide angle view of society and the world from
different aspects (not that Trump has that), than to have experience in
backroom discussions and Washington dealings.

~~~
sigmar
>Fresh people get elected to major positions all the time. For the main role
of being a President, few things can prepare you. And for all the details,
there are tons of advisors etc. to help you.

It is nice for the president to at least know the legal framework he/she will
be restricted by.

~~~
coldtea
> _It is nice for the president to at least know the legal framework he /she
> will be restricted by._

It's not like the President will draft any law themselves...

~~~
sigmar
The president's job is enforcing all of the laws set by the legislative branch
and he needs to know where his authority begins and ends.

